# Throw distance question



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

I have an Epson 3020 and I'm trying to get the projector closer to the screen so when the kids are sitting on the floor they don't in the way of the projector. When I use the projector central calculator it says the recommended distance is 15'7" for optimal picture. On the epson calculator it says a range from 12'7" to 20'5". What are your opinions of putting it 12'7" away t have more floor room?


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

I have the 6020 projecting on a Jamestown 120" screen. At first I had it 12 feet back, then changed where I wanted it and it is now about 15 feet back. I honestly could not tell a difference in picture quality. There are others here that are way more knowledgeable than me though. What size image are you projecting? Not sure how different our throw distances are either I would have to check Epsons site.


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

It is a common attitude not to push projector lens at its limits using the whole range of zoom in order to avoid probable aberration and distorsions. Entry level models are not equiped with Konica Minolta lenses, so it's wise to go easy on them. On the other hand, if you don't notice any image degradation, you can live happily with Epson at this distance.


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Yiannis1970 said:


> It is a common attitude not to push projector lens at its limits using the whole range of zoom in order to avoid probable aberration and distorsions. Entry level models are not equiped with Konica Minolta lenses, so it's wise to go easy on them. On the other hand, if you don't notice any image degradation, you can live happily with Epson at this distance.


I will be projecting on a 130" screen


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

Something you'll have to keep in mind too is that the image brightness will increase obviously, and you'll have to make sure that all 130" of the screen are going to be filled. I would assume the calculation from project central are accurate


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

rambocommando said:


> Something you'll have to keep in mind too is that the image brightness will increase obviously, and you'll have to make sure that all 130" of the screen are going to be filled. I would assume the calculation from project central are accurate


The main reason I want to move the projector forward is to have more floor room for the kids to sit without affecting the throw. The brightness would be a bonus. My room is also in a basement and light is not a factor.


----------

